# New DirecTV Pricing Starts 2/6



## HDTivoGeek (Sep 16, 2006)

Sorry, can't post a link yet. The info is in the DirecTV with Tivo Forum with the same title as this one.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Said thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=337065


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

supasta said:


> Said thread:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=337065


Thanks, just found it, this price increase combined with the crap HR10, pretty much put the final nail in the coffin for D* and my account. Going to strt shopping around for the replacements


----------



## markrsmith83 (Jan 27, 2004)

OK, so until I got to the High-Definition Services, it looked like:
Total Choice and all related - up $5
HD - down $1
HBO - up $1
DVR fee - down $1

For a net to me (Total Choice Plus, HD, DVR, HBO) of up $4.

Is this new High-Definition Services fee on TOP of the new "PLUS HD"?


----------



## mwl001 (Dec 5, 2002)

Even better, it appears several channels are being removed from Total Choice and will only be available for an additional fee per month in a higher tier.


----------



## STL (Feb 10, 2005)

markrsmith83 said:


> OK, so until I got to the High-Definition Services, it looked like:
> Total Choice and all related - up $5
> HD - down $1
> HBO - up $1
> ...


How is your DVR fee going down? According to the link, "_There is no change to the price of DVR service; it remains $5.99 per month in all cases, except for those customers taking the PREMIER package, which includes the DVR service._"

Another thing I don't like is this:
"_Effective February 6, 2007, we will be strictly enforcing our requirement that customers who reside where DIRECTV offers local channels will have their local channels included with their packages. They will not be able to opt out._"


----------



## STL (Feb 10, 2005)

I guess the big question is how much of this will apply to existing customers.


----------



## AreBee (Jan 11, 2005)

STL said:


> I guess the big question is how much of this will apply to existing customers.


I just tried to get the $59.99 lock in promo for the PLUS HD and got shot down. Of course I just scored a HR20 for the shipping cost, so I didn't press.


----------



## RunnerFL (May 10, 2005)

sjberra said:


> Thanks, just found it, this price increase combined with the crap HR10, pretty much put the final nail in the coffin for D* and my account. Going to strt shopping around for the replacements


Did you read the whole post? Especially the part that said prices wouldn't increase for current customers... ["package name changes on existing customer bills. No change to price or channel lineup"]

Don't change your package and your cost won't increase.


----------



## aktick (Jun 17, 2004)

RunnerFL said:


> Did you read the whole post? Especially the part that said prices wouldn't increase for current customers... ["package name changes on existing customer bills. No change to price or channel lineup"]
> 
> Don't change your package and your cost won't increase.


So if I just have TC, I'll still be getting Versus, E!, etc. come February?


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

RunnerFL said:


> Did you read the whole post? Especially the part that said prices wouldn't increase for current customers... ["package name changes on existing customer bills. No change to price or channel lineup"]
> 
> Don't change your package and your cost won't increase.


My reading is that "no change" only refers to the FAMILY package since there and TOTAL CHOICE PREMIER are the only places that language appears. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## markrsmith83 (Jan 27, 2004)

STL said:


> How is your DVR fee going down? According to the link, "_There is no change to the price of DVR service; it remains $5.99 per month in all cases, except for those customers taking the PREMIER package, which includes the DVR service._"
> 
> Another thing I don't like is this:
> "_Effective February 6, 2007, we will be strictly enforcing our requirement that customers who reside where DIRECTV offers local channels will have their local channels included with their packages. They will not be able to opt out._"


I have:
Total Choice Plus w/locals
HBO
HD package

My bill is 81.96. Subtract the mirroring fee, and that's 76.97.

The new PLUS HD is 69.99. Add $13 for HBO, and that's 82.99. A net increase of $6.

I guess it's not $5.


----------



## RunnerFL (May 10, 2005)

aktick said:


> So if I just have TC, I'll still be getting Versus, E!, etc. come February?


There's no lineup change.


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

RunnerFL said:


> There's no lineup change.


Yes there are:
Channels being removed from the former "TOTAL CHOICE" package and moved to "EXTRA":
E! 
G4
OLN=VERSUS
Golf
Discovery Health
ESPN Classic
National Geographic
Fuel TV
Speed
Fox Reality
Sleuth
WGN
Oxygen
-------------------------------
Details here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=794616&postcount=1


----------



## RunnerFL (May 10, 2005)

moonman said:


> Yes there are:
> Channels being removed from the former "TOTAL CHOICE" package and moved to "EXTRA":
> E!
> G4
> ...


My bad, I was thinking Total Choice was a different package than it is.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> Did you read the whole post? Especially the part that said prices wouldn't increase for current customers... ["package name changes on existing customer bills. No change to price or channel lineup"]
> 
> Don't change your package and your cost won't increase.


Doe this include upgrading or replacing the current HD-DVR device I have? If so then my prices will change since the current one does not accept the MPEG4 which allows local channels.

Since it also states that the current HD package is being removed, where exactly does that put us? With no HD channels? or the 69.95 package?


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

sjberra said:


> ...
> Since it also states that the current HD package is being removed, where exactly does that put us? With no HD channels? or the 69.95 package?


My take on it is that they are just changing the name of the HD package to HD Access Fee and it should not affect current subscribers of the HD package except the price might go up $1.00/mo.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

hiker said:


> My take on it is that they are just changing the name of the HD package to HD Access Fee and it should not affect current subscribers of the HD package except the price might go up $1.00/mo.


I disagree - reread the statement closer. HD w/ DVR access is going up to 69.99, then it states regardless of package chosen ALL new customers (need a more accurate definition of NEW - new to the service or swap out to NEW HD DVR) will be charged 10.99 a month for HD access. So that appears to get HD serivce and channels it will be 80.98.

As it stands, if you had total choice plus with hd channels and DVR you where paying an approximate 58.99, now with this new pricing structure you will be paying 69.99, a increase of 10.00. It moght be more if you change out your DVR, depending on how the almighty D* defines new customer


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

sjberra said:


> I disagree - reread the statement closer. HD w/ DVR access is going up to 69.99, then it states regardless of package chosen ALL new customers (need a more accurate definition of NEW - new to the service or swap out to NEW HD DVR) will be charged 10.99 a month for HD access. So that appears to get HD serivce and channels it will be 80.98.
> 
> As it stands, if you had total choice plus with hd channels and DVR you where paying an approximate 58.99, now with this new pricing structure you will be paying 69.99, a increase of 10.00. It moght be more if you change out your DVR, depending on how the almighty D* defines new customer


*New* Total Choice Plus HD customers will be paying $69.99 which *includes* the HD Access Fee. *Current* Total Choice Plus customers will be paying $2 more, or $51.99. Your bill should go up only $2-$3. If you are a *current* D* customer you are not *new*. See the article here.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

hiker said:


> *New* Total Choice Plus HD customers will be paying $69.99 which *includes* the HD Access Fee. *Current* Total Choice Plus customers will be paying $2 more, or $51.99. Your bill should go up only $2-$3. If you are a *current* D* customer you are not *new*. See the article here.


Sorry but my bill will go up at least 10.00, I currently have total chose plus AND the HD package, since according to the site, the old 9.99 package is being removed and you will have to go to the new 69.99 package to retain the HD channels.

From the way I read it, anyone who is a "NEW" HD customer will be paying the 10.99 HD fee no matter what package is chosen. Again, need the D* definition of "NEW" are you a "NEW" customer if you opt to upgade change out to the new HR20, since in doing so gives you a "NEW" 2 year commitment.

HIGH-DEFINITION SERVICES: *Besides introducing the base package options listed above, we are changing the way we offer high-definition service. Formerly, customers were able to purchase the DIRECTV® HD Package for $9.99/mo. We are expiring the current DIRECTV HD Package on February 5, 2007. * Now, to simplify delivery of our expanding lineup of HD service options, we are bundling related HD channels into our base, premium and sports subscription packages.
*New customers activating HD equipment on or after February 6, regardless of the programming they choose, will pay for access to DIRECTV® HD technology at a flat fee of $10.99 per month (i.e., the HD Access Fee). This fee will be required anytime an HD receiver is activated on a customers account.*


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

I'm in the same situation, TC+ and HD pkg. We'll have to wait and see but I'm assuming we'll be grandfathered and won't be paying $10+ more.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

hiker said:


> I'm in the same situation, TC+ and HD pkg. We'll have to wait and see but I'm assuming we'll be grandfathered and won't be paying $10+ more.


Playing the wait and see game, will check my statement on 02/07, depending on the price increase I have already looked at alternatives for D*, I could care less about the TIVO unit, the sports packages, etc so that is not a deciding factor.

I still want to know what D* considers a new customer, since any upgrade in your equipment commits you to a new 2 year requirement


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

Current customers are NOT affected whether you upgrade or not. You pricing and channels stay the same. I am still on the channels since 2000 even with price changing and my package only went up $2-3 on that time. I still have the TC+ with local line-up that was offered in 2000.

I called CSR and spoke to CR. You channels and pricing will stay the same, EVEN if you get nnew HD equipment and a 2yr contract.

Now there wording seems like double talk here:

PLUS HD $69.99/mo. plus tax *HD Access *and DVR service included over 185 channels

Then: New customers activating HD equipment on or after February 6, regardless of the programming they choose,* will pay for access to DIRECTV® HD technology at a flat fee of $10.99 per month (i.e., the HD Access Fee).* This fee will be required anytime an HD receiver is activated on a customers account.

This looks like you are paying TWICE for the same damn service. Maybe this is a typo and not per month but a ONE TIME fee which seems more reasonable.

They will have to change the wording or they might get some type of lawsuit or piss off and lose ANY new customer looking for new service. How can you say one package includes it, but then we will charge you twice for it?

I can see someone how has the Family, Choice or CX and what's HD locals or another HD channel like HBO/Show, so they will be charged that fee for $10.99 a month.

Now THAT makes sense.


----------



## pdawg17 (Mar 1, 2003)

It would be nice to know for sure what's going to happen with "upgrades" and pricing as I know at some point in the future I will get an HR20 but I want to keep my HR10 as long as possible until they get the bugs worked out...but if my package would go up when adding an HR20 after 2/6, I would get it now to keep my current package price...


----------



## HDTivoGeek (Sep 16, 2006)

I don't believe that to be correct. Price increases for existing customers are rumored to start on March 1. They will be able to keep the existing packages but any change you make that affects your package (add premiums, remove premiums, add HD service, add DVR service) will put you into the new package programming and pricing. Just swapping a standard box for a standard box or an hd box for an hd box will not, but if it changes the programming service it will. This was confirmed by our conpanies DTV rep as well as in this linked article copied below. My own "Premier" package has gone up twice since I started with DTV 2 yrs so they do raise prices on existing customers. Our customers also have been billed price increases as they occurred. We provice DTV services to about 15,000 customers mostly in the Midwest.

http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6408223.html?display=Breaking+News

_Following in the footsteps of its direct-broadcast satellite rival, DirecTV
is raising its rates this year and renaming its program packages, the
nation's largest satellite provider confirmed Thursday.

DirecTV, with more than 15 million subscribers, will raise its prices on
average just under 4% this year, director of public relations Robert Mercer
said. The rates and increases on its packages for new and current customers
will be different.

In a report Thursday, Citigroup analyst Jason Bazinet wrote that DirecTV's
new price for its basic package, Total Choice, will be $49.99 per month, up
$5 from the prior $44.99. That tier will be renamed Choice.

DirecTV's Total Choice Plus offering, formerly $49.99, is now $5 more, at
$54.99, and it is being renamed Choice Xtra, he wrote.

But Mercer said those rates and name changes will only apply to packages for
new subscribers. DirecTV's existing Total Choice subscribers will see their
package only rise $3 per month, to $47.99, and existing Total Choice Plus
customers will be paying $2 more, or $51.99.

Both new and old subscribers will see their Total Choice Premiere renamed
Premiere._



gio1269 said:


> Current customers are NOT affected whether you upgrade or not. You pricing and channels stay the same. I am still on the channels since 2000 even with price changing and my package only went up $2-3 on that time. I still have the TC+ with local line-up that was offered in 2000.


----------



## HDTivoGeek (Sep 16, 2006)

When someone first subscribes they are new customers, 10 seconds after subscribing they are existing customers. Changing equipment will extend your agreement but you're not a new customer. Changing programming or services (adding HD or DVR services) will change you to the new pricing structure AS IF you were a new subscriber. Any agreement EXTENSIONS are for new equipment not new programming.


sjberra said:


> Playing the wait and see game, will check my statement on 02/07, depending on the price increase I have already looked at alternatives for D*, I could care less about the TIVO unit, the sports packages, etc so that is not a deciding factor.
> 
> I still want to know what D* considers a new customer, since any upgrade in your equipment commits you to a new 2 year requirement


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

HDTivoGeek said:


> I don't believe that to be correct. Price increases for existing customers are rumored to start on March 1. They will be able to keep the existing packages but any change you make that affects your package (add premiums, remove premiums, add HD service, add DVR service) will put you into the new package programming and pricing. Just swapping a standard box for a standard box or an hd box for an hd box will not, but if it changes the programming service it will. This was confirmed by our conpanies DTV rep as well as in this linked article copied below. My own "Premier" package has gone up twice since I started with DTV 2 yrs so they do raise prices on existing customers. Our customers also have been billed price increases as they occurred. We provice DTV services to about 15,000 customers mostly in the Midwest.


The new rates don't go into affect for existing customers until March 1. I ordered an HR20 two days ago, and was told due to backed-up installations (I need the 5 LNB dish), I won't get it until May. This means because I activate AFTER the new prices go into affect, even though I ordered it BEFORE, I will be penalized because they are behind schedule?


----------



## pdawg17 (Mar 1, 2003)

drew2k said:


> The new rates don't go into affect for existing customers until March 1. I ordered an HR20 two days ago, and was told due to backed-up installations (I need the 5 LNB dish), I won't get it until May. This means because I activate AFTER the new prices go into affect, even though I ordered it BEFORE, I will be penalized because they are behind schedule?


It'll take until MAY to get your HR20 installed? That's insane...

On another note, does this mean that if I want the HD package at some point soon I should order it now if I want to keep the existing rates?


----------



## Bobasaurus (Jan 20, 2007)

As a customer since 1997 I can tell you both prices and packages change along with everyone elses. Recently, if you haven't noticed, the FOX Movie Channel moved off of total choice and up to TC plus. One day a couple of months ago it was just gone. Call customer service the screen stated.

I 'll see how it shakes out. I love my D* and my local cable company "Charter" is terrible so D* will have to get really bad or really expensive for me to move.

Bobby


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

So when they add new HD channels we will have to change our package if we have the current HD package?


----------



## okoaomo (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm still a little miffed at the wording as well... 

It looks to me that if you have an HD receiver of any model, you will get HD. Just because it is an HD receiver. There will be no customer such as my self, who will have an HD receiver, but not have the so called HD package. Thus you do not have a choice of getting HD if you have an HD receiver. You will pay the "HD access fee" just for owning an HD receiver. Please correct me if I'm wrong, or just come over and role another one for me.

That's just what I see......


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

HDTivoGeek said:


> When someone first subscribes they are new customers, 10 seconds after subscribing they are existing customers. Changing equipment will extend your agreement but you're not a new customer. Changing programming or services (adding HD or DVR services) will change you to the new pricing structure AS IF you were a new subscriber. Any agreement EXTENSIONS are for new equipment not new programming.


Having been a long time subscriber that has went through a number of their "pricing restructures" I will believe this when I see it, anytime a cost was increased it was passed on. Like I said, wait and see, if my billing structure increases to what I am guesstimating then it is buh-buh D*


----------



## jcricket (Sep 11, 2002)

If you are a new customer (after 2/6) or activate a new piece of HD equipment (H20 or HR20), you appear correct - you will be charged $10.99 no matter what package you have (although there's a chance the "Plus HD" package includes the "HD Access fee").

However, it appears that existing customers, even those with a H20, HR20 or H10, will not get charged this fee, and will not lose the Showtime/HBO or OTA HD channels -- as long as they don't activate any new equipment. If you pay $9.99 for the HD package, you would basically pay $1 more to continue to get those channels. But if you don't pay that $9.99, you wouldn't start being charged $10.99.


----------



## rld1015 (Dec 24, 2006)

Do I understand the new rates correctly concerning the hr10-250 and old customers? Been a customer for years. If I add a hr10 before 2/6 I will not be required to subscribe to HD? If I add a hr10 after 2/6, I will be required to subscribe to the HD package but will not be able to get the new HD channels? Quandry!


----------



## nuke (Sep 8, 2003)

Gee, all the suck of the cable company without the wire.

Comcast is looking better all the time. I can also consolidate my internet service as well. 

It is approaching decision time and I'm thinking I want out.


----------



## HDTivoGeek (Sep 16, 2006)

Correct. If you sign up (have your DTV account CREATED) on Feb 1 you have until March 1 to "ACTIVATE." You will then stay under the OLD package structure and Q4 promotions. If you sign up NOW and ACTIVATE AFTER March 1 (actually 3/6) you are under the new package structure and Q1 promotions.


pdawg17 said:


> It'll take until MAY to get your HR20 installed? That's insane...
> 
> On another note, does this mean that if I want the HD package at some point soon I should order it now if I want to keep the existing rates?


----------



## pdawg17 (Mar 1, 2003)

HDTivoGeek said:


> Correct. If you sign up (have your DTV account CREATED) on Feb 1 you have until March 1 to "ACTIVATE." You will then stay under the OLD package structure and Q4 promotions. If you sign up NOW and ACTIVATE AFTER March 1 (actually 3/6) you are under the new package structure and Q1 promotions.


I'm just curious about the HD package part of this...I have an HR10 activated but currently do not have the HD package...I will want the HD package for when baseball season starts (ESPN) so if I add the HD package after 2/6 will I be switched to the new pricing?


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

It sounds like the HD package will be a dollar more than it is now. Whether that will change your status I don't know. We are all getting a price increase anyway so I'm not sure that it matters that much.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 30, 2002)

This may be the straw that broke the camels back.

I was sticking it out till later this year to see what the HD channel offerings will be but if my bill goes up by $10 (maybe $5) a month for the same channel lineup and there's no improvement in content, TiVo Series 3 HD box and TWC here I come.

My reasons:

1. They dropped TiVo.
2. They dropped Music Choice (XM sucks).
3. HD channel offerings are a joke.
4. Cost is getting close to double since Murdock took over (milking it as a cash cow).
5. And now they want me to pay more for the same thing?

Nada.


----------



## Toeside (Feb 14, 2002)

I had just decided to go OTA-only via a Series3. We are paying a premium as it is for a couple channels in the TC package. TC + DVR + extra receiver = too much for the occasional viewing of a few channels. 

I know my rate won't go up as an existing subscriber, but their lack of new TiVos, lack of TiVo 'extras', and now a rate increase is confirming the fact that I don't need DirecTV.


----------



## HDTivoGeek (Sep 16, 2006)

Definately the $10.99 HD package and 90% sure you'll have to switch to the new packages as well. Still waiting for the official word but the general consensus here in the office is yes.


pdawg17 said:


> I'm just curious packages as well.
> 
> bout the HD package part of this...I have an HR10 activated but currently do not have the HD package...I will want the HD package for when baseball season starts (ESPN) so if I add the HD package after 2/6 will I be switched to the new pricing?


----------



## Cmmsh (Jan 2, 2007)

I don't understand what the big gripe is? It is $9.99/month now. It is going up to $10.99. Why are people going nuts about a dollar? Twelve dollars per year. Even the other packages are changing another two or three dollars for existing customers. Premier isn't changing at all.

I just don't get it. D* blows cable out of the water (at least it does here), so what if you have to pay $36-$48 more per year. If that is a big deal, you should probably buy an antenna and stick with OTA.


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

as Comcrap is really bad here. Picture quality on HD is about the same, but SD looks worse, costs $20+ more a month, their DVR suck even if they get TiVo software and the cable is ALWAYS going out around here. Someone digs a hole and that's it. Hurricane comes, the cable can be out for months. I had a picture as soon as the power came back.
Even with D* reducing the quality of the SD signal, it's still better and cheaper than Comcrap has to offer (Miami) where I live..


----------



## Cmmsh (Jan 2, 2007)

We have Cox, and I will NEVER go back to them, no matter how much D* charges. And if it gets too bad, there are other choices. But Cox IS NOT an option here. (Besides the fact that they are seriously thinking of dropping the CBS affiliate here three days before the Super Bowl because of a contract dispute.)


----------



## fredandbetty (Feb 27, 2006)

HDTivoGeek said:


> Correct. If you sign up (have your DTV account CREATED) on Feb 1 you have until March 1 to "ACTIVATE." You will then stay under the OLD package structure and Q4 promotions. If you sign up NOW and ACTIVATE AFTER March 1 (actually 3/6) you are under the new package structure and Q1 promotions.


Ok, another [email protected]@b here ( sorta) but since i had my order created two days ago, and i have install scheduled for the 7th, the rep told me on the phone that i would be protected from any increases, if i get the HD activated on that day, i will be under the OLD pkg prices, correct?? or will i have to start paying the NEW price since i have read it changes after the 6th of feb??


----------



## fredandbetty (Feb 27, 2006)

LOL!! my kids are arguing over who gets the D* tivo, and they were so bummed when we told them its going in 'OUR' room LOL!!! the look on their faces was priceless!!!


----------



## gruxx (Jul 13, 2006)

A little late to this party.

I just got emailed this link from D*:

http://directv.com/images/pdf/blackbuckslip.pdf

Black buck slip? 



> HD package is no longer available for sale, but customers who currently subscribe to this package may maintain its current lineup of HD channels for the same fee of $9.99/mo., as long as their account remains in good standing, as determined by DIRECTV in its sole discretion.


Huh? sole discretion?  I don't like the sound of that.

You don't want an HR20? Bad standing.


----------



## pdawg17 (Mar 1, 2003)

So if I ordered an HR20 today but didn't have it installed until March 10th (hypothetically) would I have the new price plans since it's not activated before Feb 6?


----------



## hoopsrgreat (Jan 2, 2005)

Thats excatly whats happening. Many people on this forum have the hr10-250 but DONT get HD channels from D*. Im sure they dont like that you are just using an antenna and getting OTA for FREE. So basically there is no more OTA for free, D* just took control over OTA and is going to now basically bundle it with their own HD channels. You want an HD receiver, fine, but you aint getting your OTA for nuttin buddy.

Boy has D* really taken a change from afew years ago. Not going to impact me, cause I get the HD pack anyway, but I can see how some of you would be pissed.




I'm still a little miffed at the wording as well...

It looks to me that if you have an HD receiver of any model, you will get HD. Just because it is an HD receiver. There will be no customer such as my self, who will have an HD receiver, but not have the so called HD package. Thus you do not have a choice of getting HD if you have an HD receiver. You will pay the "HD access fee" just for owning an HD receiver. Please correct me if I'm wrong, or just come over and role another one for me.


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

You know, for as bad as this is, even after the increase DirecTV is *substantially* cheaper than TimeWarner in my area (OK, technically the area in which my wife lives, it's a long story). To get TimeWarner DigiPix1000 with their DVR would be $73/month (before tax). DirecTV, even after the increase, will only cost us $56/month (we get all our HD OTA).

Now if I can just get the HDTiVo to limp along awhile longer (it's been rebooting a great deal lately and I'm across the country and can't troubleshoot it well), we might move out of the TWC area and not get gouged by them if we want to move back to cable.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 20, 2004)

> It looks to me that if you have an HD receiver of any model, you will get HD. Just because it is an HD receiver. There will be no customer such as my self, who will have an HD receiver, but not have the so called HD package. Thus you do not have a choice of getting HD if you have an HD receiver. You will pay the "HD access fee" just for owning an HD receiver. Please correct me if I'm wrong, or just come over and role another one for me.


Where did you get that info? All I can see is this statement which I don't really understand:

"HD package is no longer available for sale, but customers who currently subscribe to this package may maintain its current lineup of HD channels for the same fee of $9.99/mo., as long as their account remains in good standing, as determined by DIRECTV in its sole discretion."


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

bpratt said:


> Where did you get that info? All I can see is this statement which I don't really understand:
> 
> "HD package is no longer available for sale, but customers who currently subscribe to this package may maintain its current lineup of HD channels for the same fee of $9.99/mo., as long as their account remains in good standing, as determined by DIRECTV in its sole discretion."


From an email to dealers:

Besides introducing the base package options listed above, we are changing the way we offer high-definition service. Formerly, customers were able to purchase the DIRECTV® HD Package for $9.99/mo. We are expiring the current DIRECTV HD Package on February 5, 2007. Now, to simplify delivery of our expanding lineup of HD service options, we are bundling related HD channels into our base, premium and sports subscription packages.

New customers activating HD equipment on or after February 6, regardless of the programming they choose, will pay for access to DIRECTV® HD technology at a flat fee of $10.99 per month (i.e., the HD Access Fee). This fee will be required anytime a leased HD receiver is activated on a customers account.

The customer receives access to our HD technology so they can enjoy HD transmissions of programming within their programming packages -- for example, if a customer has the NFL SUNDAY TICKET SuperFan package, he/she will get the HD games included in that package; or, if a customer has HBO®, he/she will get HBO® HD. Similarly, if a customer has local channels in their programming package and DIRECTV offers local HD programming in their area, the customer will receive the HD local channels.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 20, 2004)

> New customers activating HD equipment on or after February 6, regardless of the programming they choose, will pay for access to DIRECTV® HD technology at a flat fee of $10.99 per month (i.e., the HD Access Fee). This fee will be required anytime a leased HD receiver is activated on a customers account.


What about those of us that currently have D* HD equipment but are not now paying for the $9.99 HD channels. Will we be required to pay the $10.99 fee?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

bpratt said:


> What about those of us that currently have D* HD equipment but are not now paying for the $9.99 HD channels. Will we be required to pay the $10.99 fee?


I believe that if you don't add the existing HD pack by 2/5/2007, you'll only have the new HD access fee as an option in the future.

New customers won't even have the option, it'll be mandatory if they have an HD receiver on their account.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I am still confused. The email I got and the PDF link included said absolutely nothing about HD being folded into packages and I can't find info about these on DirecTV's web site. I currently have Total Choice Plus, HD, HBO. From what I can tell, my bill will go up $4 ($3 for TCP and $1 for HBO.) Do I have this right? Where would I find pricing on these new packages that include HD?

I also assume that any new HD channels will be MPEG4.

I'm usually pretty good at stuff like this so I feel rather sheepish in asking. Is there a thread elsewhere that explains it better?


----------



## hoopsrgreat (Jan 2, 2005)

Read this closely:

New customers activating *HD equipment *on or after February 6,* regardless of the programming they choose, will pay for access to DIRECTV® HD technology at a flat fee of $10.99 per month* (i.e., the HD Access Fee). This fee will be required anytime a leased HD receiver is activated on a customers account.

It means that if you activate any HD receiver you will not have the choice of getting a pakcgae that does not include HD from D*. Currently, you could activate an hr10-250 and NOT SUBSCRIBE to the hd package. Starting in Feb, you will no longer be able to activate an HD receiver without getting charged for the HD package......... only it will be called something else.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

hoopsrgreat said:


> New customers activating *HD equipment *on or after February 6,* regardless of the programming they choose, will pay for access to DIRECTV® HD technology at a flat fee of $10.99 per month* (i.e., the HD Access Fee). This fee will be required anytime a leased HD receiver is activated on a customers account.
> 
> It means that if you activate any HD receiver you will not have the choice of getting a pakcgae that does not include HD from D*. Currently, you could activate an hr10-250 and NOT SUBSCRIBE to the hd package. Starting in Feb, you will no longer be able to activate an HD receiver without getting charged for the HD package......... only it will be called something else.


Unfortunately it's not as clear as you think. An _existing_ customer might activate an HD receiver on an account without the HD Access Fee or old HD Package. And that activation may or may not be of a _leased_ HD receiver. So there are a couple permutations that aren't clearly covered by the language they're using to describe the fee/package.


----------



## hoopsrgreat (Jan 2, 2005)

Ill bet you a six pack of apple juice that even though I already have an hr10-250 and subscribe to the HD package, that when I get the hr20 installed in late Feb that my price plan goes *up* from 9.99 to 10.99, the new price.


----------



## morgantown (Mar 29, 2005)

dswallow said:


> Unfortunately it's not as clear as you think. An _existing_ customer might activate an HD receiver on an account without the HD Access Fee or old HD Package. And that activation may or may not be of a _leased_ HD receiver. So there are a couple permutations that aren't clearly covered by the language they're using to describe the fee/package.


Take a look at your bill online (recent activity or whatever they call it). Mine (with HR10-250) and no current HD package shows "HD Access Fee" (again whatever they specifically call it), Charge $0.00"

I hate to assume but it kind of _does_ make it _appear_ as if we "existing customers" have been grand-fathered in by the virtue of having existing HD equipment. Hopefully adding a HR20 in the future will not change it.


----------



## dogdoctor (Feb 20, 2006)

dswallow said:


> The customer receives access to our HD technology so they can enjoy HD transmissions of programming within their programming packages -- for example, if a customer has the NFL SUNDAY TICKET *SuperFan* package, he/she will get the HD games included in that package; or, if a customer has HBO®, he/she will get HBO® HD. Similarly, if a customer has local channels in their programming package and DIRECTV offers local HD programming in their area, the customer will receive the HD local channels.


That has got to be a typo. Don't we already get the channels/games because thats what we specifically payed for. I mean one of the few reason I am staying with D* is the NFL package. When I found out about them charging more for the superfan on top of the sunday ticket I sent a polite but firm email about how much of a double standard cash cow the superfan package is. What I mean is that before if you had HBO or SHO you would automatically get those channels if you had an HD receiver, with or without the HD package. Now they seem to be bundling all the HD into the "will pay for if you have a HD reciever" HD package. But if you read the above it specifically doesn't say if you have the NFL Sunday Ticket, he/she will ge the Superfan package. Tell me I'm missing something or will the sunday ticket remain the double standard, cash cow?


----------



## morgantown (Mar 29, 2005)

dogdoctor said:


> That has got to be a typo. Don't we already get the channels/games because thats what we specifically payed for. I mean one of the few reason I am staying with D* is the NFL package. When I found out about them charging more for the superfan on top of the sunday ticket I sent a polite but firm email about how much of a double standard cash cow the superfan package is. What I mean is that before if you had HBO or SHO you would automatically get those channels if you had an HD receiver, with or without the HD package. Now they seem to be bundling all the HD into the "will pay for if you have a HD reciever" HD package. But if you read the above it specifically doesn't say if you have the NFL Sunday Ticket, he/she will ge the Superfan package. Tell me I'm missing something or will the sunday ticket remain the double standard, cash cow?


But (at least 2006 forward) you must subscribe to NFLST/SF to get the HD feeds as currently understood. So, I don't think it is a typo, it is a specifically intentioned statement. I wholeheartedly agree that is a crock, BTW.

While we all pay for the sats, employees, etc. of DTV, the extra fee for HD is probably a poor business move (easy for me to say). I think the focus should remain on expanding service while leveraging the extra costs (of providing such service) by volume growth.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

As of today's date, my Recent Activity on DirecTV.com shows the following:

01/30/2007	xxxxxxxx2376	LOCALS HD - Charge $0.00
01/30/2007	xxxxxxxx2376	SHOWTIME HD - Charge	$0.00
01/27/2007	xxxxxxxx2376	HBO HD - Charge $0.00

Suddenly these HD channels are itemized?

Also, my billing period ends on the 1st, so why are two items dated the 30th but HBO is dated the 27th?


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

Some of you folks crack me up. Gas goes up $1 *gallon* and no one says 'I'm dumping my SUV', but DirecTV raises their prices less than $.35 a *day* and people are ready to jump ship.


----------



## morgantown (Mar 29, 2005)

Mark Lopez said:


> Some of you folks crack me up. Gas goes up $1 *gallon* and no one says 'I'm dumping my SUV', but DirecTV raises their prices less than $.35 a *day* and people are ready to jump ship.


I get that it is in jest . I'm not talking about jumping, but rather how can I aim to land in a soft place...


----------



## Cmmsh (Jan 2, 2007)

Mark Lopez said:


> Some of you folks crack me up. Gas goes up $1 *gallon* and no one says 'I'm dumping my SUV', but DirecTV raises their prices less than $.35 a *day* and people are ready to jump ship.


Mark, i couldn't agree more. What is the big deal? It is not going up that much, and it is still cheaper than cable. I don't understand.

And does anyone understand what happens if I deactivate my HD package? I have premier, and the way I read it is that you will receive HD with whatever channels I subscribe to _without paying an extra fee_. If that is the case, my bill would actually _go down _ a couple of dollars.

On that pdf file, they don't say anything about existing customers having to pay $10.99 fee.


----------



## hoopsrgreat (Jan 2, 2005)

If you deactivate your HD package, you will not receive those channels. It says that if you have an *HD Receiver activated* that you are going to receive, and PAY for the hd channels no matter what, and that is an extra 10.99 if the receiver is activate after Feb something.

If you already receive the HD channels, your price will remain 9.99 and not go up.

This is aimed at keeping people from activating an HD Tivo, or HR20 and than not getting the HD channeles from D*, and only using their OTA to get HD channels for free.

D* cant see the point in allowing customers to use their HD receivers, but not pay for the extra HD channels they provide.
Cant say I blame them. If you already use an hr10-250 for OTA you are OK, but ny new cutomers will not be able to do what those people do.


----------



## morgantown (Mar 29, 2005)

drew2k said:


> As of today's date, my Recent Activity on DirecTV.com shows the following:
> 
> 01/30/2007	xxxxxxxx2376	LOCALS HD - Charge $0.00
> 01/30/2007	xxxxxxxx2376	SHOWTIME HD - Charge	$0.00
> ...


"Obviously " a new billing process (at least presumably). My date is a few days off from yours -- same principle except: I do not see HBO itemized???

Again, I think this goes back to the question of what does the billing change _really_ mean to us the subs...?


----------



## Cmmsh (Jan 2, 2007)

hoopsrgreat said:


> If you deactivate your HD package, you will not receive those channels. It says that if you have an *HD Receiver activated* that you are going to receive, and PAY for the hd channels no matter what, and that is an extra 10.99 if the receiver is activate after Feb something.
> 
> If you already receive the HD channels, your price will remain 9.99 and not go up.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clarification. Makes sense.


----------



## morgantown (Mar 29, 2005)

Cmmsh said:


> Thanks for the clarification. Makes sense.


Got it.

My only question lays with it there "anything" that a current sub so to prepare for avoiding an extra cost in enabling the future MPEG4 HD channels (i.e., timing an acquisition of a HR20).

Since it is a future "package" that is not even provided today, the only realistic answer would be "you're guess is as good as mine." Needless to say, mentioning MPEG4 takes that question right out of the TiVo realm...

Question posted at dbstalk.com...


----------



## Cmmsh (Jan 2, 2007)

Again, this is my interpretation. But if an existing customer subs equipment, fee wouldn't apply, wouldn't ya think? Especially if you bring this up to CSR when negotiating.


----------



## pdawg17 (Mar 1, 2003)

How much do you guys think this pricing approach will affect the cost of an HR10 on fleabay...I need to sell one soon (but not before 2/6)...


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

pdawg17 said:


> How much do you guys think this pricing approach will affect the cost of an HR10 on fleabay...I need to sell one soon (but not before 2/6)...


I think it'll take more than those sort of minor inconveniences before the market for HR10's dries up in any substantial manner. Some people will always prefer their TiVo.


----------



## thedeak08 (Jul 21, 2006)

What I don't understand about the HD access is why they give us some, why it isn't all or nothing. I have TCP, so I get the HBO and Showtime HD channels on 70 and 71. But I also have ESPN and TNT, etc., but don't get the ESPN and TNT HD channels in the 70's. I know it's part of the HD package, but why do they give us some and not access to others. I'm not complaining, but I figured it would be an all or nothing kinda thing.


----------



## gsslug (Jan 1, 2003)

They are saying customers who currently subscribe to the HD package "may maintain its *current lineup* of HD channels" for $9.99/mo. Note "current lineup." What happens when they start adding new HD channels later in the year? Will current HD package subscribers not get the new HD channels unless they subscribe to a new and presumably more expensive package?


----------



## ShiningBengal (Mar 19, 2001)

sjberra said:


> Thanks, just found it, this price increase combined with the crap HR10, pretty much put the final nail in the coffin for D* and my account. Going to strt shopping around for the replacements


Problem is, everyone raises their prices sooner or later. If DirecTV gets away with higher prices (they will) do you think cable will not jump on the bandwagon, too? You can't win, at least on price, in switching providers every time one provider ups the ante.

In my market area, the only option other than DirecTV are Dish and Comcast. Comcast is around 30% more than DirecTV now for an equivalent package. Plus they have a crappy DVR.

A price increase from DirecTV won't come anywhere near to closing that gap.


----------



## jamieh1 (Mar 5, 2003)

Im also showing LOCALS HD-Charge $0.00 on my bill and we dont have HD locals in this market yet.


----------



## ike (Feb 26, 2002)

Mark Lopez said:


> Some of you folks crack me up. Gas goes up $1 *gallon* and no one says 'I'm dumping my SUV', but DirecTV raises their prices less than $.35 a *day* and people are ready to jump ship.


I know your comment was in jest but the analogy isn't quite there. That's like saying if DirecTV raises their prices too much, people will dump their televisions.

Gas is to your SUV as DirecTV is to your TV.


----------



## dogdoctor (Feb 20, 2006)

thedeak08 said:


> What I don't understand about the HD access is why they give us some, why it isn't all or nothing. I have TCP, so I get the HBO and Showtime HD channels on 70 and 71. But I also have ESPN and TNT, etc., but don't get the ESPN and TNT HD channels in the 70's. I know it's part of the HD package, but why do they give us some and not access to others. I'm not complaining, but I figured it would be an all or nothing kinda thing.


Really...see I thought you needed the HD package to get those HD channels (HBO/SHO). Well that makes the current HD policy even worse (mind you I feel slighted by the SuperFan crap). I mean not to anger you by suggesting you pay more for your channels you already recieve, but I thought even D* would've been smart enough to charge for HBO/SHO HD channels by making you pay for the HD package/access to get them. But if that is the case (free HD if you pay for HBO/SHO), then I think the new system that they are trying to implement will smooth out the all or nothing phenomena you mentioned. If you pay for HD (9.99-10.99), which all new subs will have to do, you will get all the corresponding HD channels to what you purchased lineup already has (minus sports subscriptions  ). At least that is how I read it.


----------



## Jeff's Tivo (Aug 29, 2005)

When I wrote to DTV regarding why there is a line on my bill listed as"HD Access"
with a $0.00 total...this was their response.



Dear Mr.*****,

Thanks for writing. I apologize for all the confusion regarding the "HD Access Special Offer_EXP" line item that is now showing up on your billing ledger. All existing customers (before Feb 6) who have an HD receiver but who did not subscribe to the old HD Package (now "HD Access_Exp") will receive the "HD Access_Special Offer" at $0.00 for an undetermined amount of time. Essentially, they will continue to receive the HD content that they currently get (for example: HD locals, HD NFL SuperFan, etc.), but will not receive any additional HD channels in their base package unless they begin paying for HD Access. On the undetermined date, If the customer does not choose to purchase the HD Access package, then they will not be able to view any channels in HD (i.e. Pay Per View, HD locals, etc. that they could view before without subscribing to the HD Package).

I hope I was able to answer your questions.

Sincerely,

John M. W2019
DIRECTV Customer Service


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

So is that saying if you don't pay the HD access fee, you can use a OTA to get them?

THAT would be a load of crap and would definitely trigger a law suit.

if my package goes up a few bucks, so be it. Still cheaper than Comcrap.

If new HD channels come along that I want in MPEG-4, then I will get the HR20.

To me what this whole HD access fee is this. They DO NOT want people to get a HD receiver from D*, then use a OTA to access local HD. They WANT you to pay the $10.99 fee to get any HD content whether from them or OTA. That's crap, but hey it's their box and I am sure that that was costing them a few bucks of lost revenue.

If I switch packages and have to pay $1 more to access HD channels that I want, I have do not have problem with that. Do I want a $5 increase? NO! But if the $5 increase brings more HD channels and better SD signal, then hit me up for $0 extra a month!


----------



## gruxx (Jul 13, 2006)

dogdoctor said:


> Really...see I thought you needed the HD package to get those HD channels (HBO/SHO).


I had HBO on my dirrctivo for about 3 years. I never had access to 70 or (510?) I got the blue service card bar instead. I thought you had to have the HD package unlocked (which gives you access to the 70s-99s). Which I thought is why they throw it in for free following hr10 activation. Maybe someone has activated an HR10 and didn't get the HD package, and got HBO. but I bet that person also does not have access to 70 or the real 510 channel.

And as far as the Gas analogy. Gas like D* seems to be on a slippery slope. Both can charge as much as they want, and we'll keep shilling it out because the other options stink (bike tens of miles, go with twc/comcast etc).

But D* seems to be testing the waters of what else they can "get away with". first, lets yank the distant local access. Now lets consolidate the HD packages. I think they do have a firm Mpeg2 turnoff date. I think they have a firm Tivo turnoff date (at the end of the current agreement). And unless any of these decisions affect the bottom line of the stock or the churn numbers on murdoch's turdbird, they can do just about whatever they want.

just my $0.02 and I think I need to dust off my bike.


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

gio1269 said:


> So is that saying if you don't pay the HD access fee, you can use a OTA to get them?
> 
> THAT would be a load of crap and would definitely trigger a law suit.


No, it says that you will have to pay the fee to receive *any* HD content via *satellite*. As it stands now, you don't need to pay for the HD package to view HD PPV or if you are receiving HD locals (via MPEG4). Nothing to do with OTA HD. At least that's the way I read it.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Mark Lopez said:


> No, it says that you will have to pay the fee to receive *any* HD content via *satellite*. As it stands now, you don't need to pay for the HD package to view HD PPV or if you are receiving HD locals (via MPEG4). Nothing to do with OTA HD. At least that's the way I read it.


You know, the one aspect of this new approach that bothers me is that it precludes a new customer (and possibly an existing customer adding equipment who doesn't already have the HD package or access fee on their account) from getting the HD receiver or DVR and intentionally wanting to use it for DirecTV SD channels and OTA digital and HD channels only... since DirecTV seems intent to disallow activating the receiver without also paying the monthly HD access fee.


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

dswallow said:


> You know, the one aspect of this new approach that bothers me is that it precludes a new customer (and possibly an existing customer adding equipment who doesn't already have the HD package or access fee on their account) from getting the HD receiver or DVR and intentionally wanting to use it for DirecTV SD channels and OTA digital and HD channels only... since DirecTV seems intent to disallow activating the receiver without also paying the monthly HD access fee.


IMO in a few years, there will not even be a separate HD package. I think this is just moving it one step closer to integrating them both. Once people are paying for both (and eventually most will be since I can't see most just wanting only OTA HD), they will just combine them and the new pkg price will stay the same.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Mark Lopez said:


> IMO in a few years, there will not even be a separate HD package. I think this is just moving it one step closer to integrating them both. Once people are paying for both (and eventually most will be since I can't see most just wanting only OTA HD), they will just combine them and the new pkg price will stay the same.


DirecTV should really just get rid of SD receivers. Have all receivers able to receive and decode everything. If there's some substantial cost savings in not having the ability to output HD, fine, limit that. But let "SD" receivers tune HD channels and output downconverted video.

At least that'd be some movement in the very-long-term towards freeing up all the SD bandwidth that'll just be duplicated by HD versions soon enough.

But you're right... the writing's on the wall for there even being a charge for HD above and beyond charges for the channels in SD in the first place, though I'd bet that it won't happen until the basic price is where the basic+HD price is today.


----------



## jaobrien6 (Oct 24, 2002)

gruxx said:


> Maybe someone has activated an HR10 and didn't get the HD package, and got HBO. but I bet that person also does not have access to 70 or the real 510 channel.


FWIW, you lose that bet. I have 2 HR10's, and HBO, and no HD Package (I definitely don't get ESPN HD, I checked during Monday Night Football, just in case ) and I do get HBO HD on channel 70 just fine. I also get NFL Network and the other odd HD on channel 95.


----------



## dougfetter (May 14, 2006)

When I got my HR10-250 (2+ years ago) I also activated the HD package at the same time. I have since turned off the HD package. But I still get HD HBO on channels 70 & 509 (I subscribe to HBO). I do not subscribe to SHO, but when they had a SHO preview several months ago, I also got HD SHO on 71 & 543. Of course, since dropping the HD package, I no longer get any of the other HD channels 72 on up.


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

Mark Lopez said:


> No, it says that you will have to pay the fee to receive *any* HD content via *satellite*. As it stands now, you don't need to pay for the HD package to view HD PPV or if you are receiving HD locals (via MPEG4). Nothing to do with OTA HD. At least that's the way I read it.


Well you can't GET a HD receiver unless you pay the HD access fee right? If your a new customer.

So I am new customer, but I don't want any HD content form D*, just OTA and I will have to pay the $10.99 right?
That's what it looks like to me! Right?

IMO, this is why things changed. People getting HD tuners and not paying for HD locals from D* and that pissed them off. 
But keeping the OTA option activated was important to most people like me. As locals are not affected by rain rade.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

dougfetter said:


> ...since dropping the HD package, I no longer get any of the other HD channels 72 on up.


NFL HD on 95 is open this week.


----------



## Galley_SimRacer (Mar 1, 2002)

Buying TV shows from the iTunes Store is looking better and better all the time. $200-300 per year for 6-8 shows is better than $800 for DirecTV. Besides, I'd also have a copy of them to keep on my hard drive, and view anytime on my MacBook or with an Apple TV.


----------



## philster20032003 (Aug 22, 2005)

I find it incredibly interesting and distressing that the majority of those senior members and posters here who display and provide exceptional information, insight and vision for the technology we choose to utilize for viewing television programming are stumbling mightily at trying to figure out this new pricing methodology being introduced by DirecTV. What does that say about the DirecTVs announcement..

Well I for one after reading this DirecTV information over and over and reading the various discussions here at Tivo land still cant figure out what impact this will have on my current DirecTV programming options and eventual cost to me. 

I assume DirecTV, with the confusion factor so very high regarding their announcement materials, that the majority of their customers will throw their hands up in disgust and just not do anything about the changes. Maybe DirecTV is hoping for this exact reaction Its a real shame DirecTV cant communicate in a fashion the majority of its customers can comprehend.


----------



## CorrysD (Dec 9, 2002)

What bugs me is the future double dipping of the NFL Sunday Ticket. To get the games in HD you will need to upgrade to the SuperFan AND the HD tier!


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

OK, like many, I'm still confused. I have an HR10-250 w/ no HD package and a pkg w/ locals and RSN

If I do nothing, what happens?
(a) I keep existing HD locals and RSN HD as long as I make no programming changes, no cost?
(b) Same as (a), but only for some period of time until I have to pay $9.99?

For (a), will I now get ESPN HD or TNT HD if ESPN and TNT are in my current package?


----------



## dogdoctor (Feb 20, 2006)

jfh3 said:


> OK, like many, I'm still confused. I have an HR10-250 w/ no HD package and a pkg w/ locals and RSN
> 
> If I do nothing, what happens?
> (a) I keep existing HD locals and RSN HD as long as I make no programming changes, no cost?
> ...


From what I gather:

(a) You should keep the RSN HD. But the locals depend on how you receive them: if by HD locals you mean OTA - yes. But if you mean HD locals by waivers like LA/NY locals HD - no - D* says that they are actively turning off those channels forcing you to an H20/HR20 MPEG4 system for which you will have to have the HD package to get them. But you should keep them until they turn them off.

Subquestion: no you shouldn't get the HD package channel unless you adopt the new system. But I could be wrong and that would be good for you.

(b)yes.


----------



## denary (Sep 30, 2002)

Man, I am thoroughly confused by this thread and HD pricing. 

I currently have HD packaged and HBO am looking to lower my bill and was contemplating canceling both. 

From reading this thread - it seem like it makes no sense for me to cancel the HD package at this point due to the change in pricing policy with Directv. 

If I was to cancel the HD package, would I be subject to the $10.99 HD fee? Or would I be grandfathered in until I make a programming change?


----------



## vaporware (Mar 5, 2002)

I'm not sure if this is related but I lost a significant amount of channels today. Mostly the cartoon channels etc. They aren't even available to check. The only reason this strikes me as odd is because it only happened to the directivos, the directv dvr still has everything.


----------



## Cmmsh (Jan 2, 2007)

vaporware said:


> I'm not sure if this is related but I lost a significant amount of channels today. Mostly the cartoon channels etc. They aren't even available to check. The only reason this strikes me as odd is because it only happened to the directivos, the directv dvr still has everything.


Reboot, and that should take care of the problem. If it doesn't, call D and ask for them for a refresh.


----------



## dagap (Dec 5, 2003)

Got the e-mail. Included was a link to a one page 600K terse b&w PDF. Says new pricing starts March 1.

http://directv.com/images/pdf/black.pdf

Okay, that clears things up.

Edited: What a bunch of morons. Where do I start? First, what's up with a freaking 600K black and white single page PDF? Could they have possibly picked any dumber way to document and distribute the info?

Secondly, the page isn't especially clear. "Up to" and "HD package no longer available". And why are the Spanish package names in the top section when the entire thing is repeated in Spanish below? Just for their extra confusion value?

And the large chunks of white space? "The DIRECTV (white space) * HD PACKAGE..."

No mention of a new HD access fee or whatever.


----------



## elshagon (Aug 27, 2005)

I received the same e-mail today, and I agree, it's link to that PDF is a confusing, poorly formated piece of crap.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I really don't expect much better from the current DirecTV, anyway.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

What a terrible .pdf! If you weren't confused before, you're definitely confused now!


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

Just checked my account online and there are changes. I have (had) Total Choice Plus without the $9.99 HD package.

As of today there are now three no-charge entries...HD Access, HD Locals and HBO HD. Evidently DTV has the ability to turn on HD access to individual channels...e.g. HBO.

HD locals are meaningless to me.


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

$48.99 to $49.99 this month.  
HD access still $9.99

I checked with Comcrap for Pricing:

Comcrap: $75.59 with DVR/HD
Direct TV: $65.67 with DVR and HD

Chanel lineups are very similar. Each has a few that the other does not have, but nothing that I want.

The ONLY thing they have that I want is Versus HD which is comming soon according to their site.

Unless D* really craps out, I am sticking with them. The DVR sucks as does PQ.


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

New package line ups now on D*
-------------------------
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/secondaryIndex.jsp?assetId=900012


----------



## Bitz69 (Jul 29, 2000)

moonman said:


> New package line ups now on D*
> -------------------------
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/secondaryIndex.jsp?assetId=900012


Looking through the packages, I'm confused, you either have Xtra w/locals or if you have a DVR, you have PLUS but with no locals, so if you have a DVR and want locals you have to have Plus HD? Am I misunderstanding this?


----------



## jcricket (Sep 11, 2002)

If DirecTV can get the HR20 working reliably, and offers me a new dish & multiswitch for free + 3 HR20s for a reasonable fee (i.e. max of $99 per HR20), I'll probably stick around, just because I hate switching and it looks like DirecTV will have a reasonably good HD line-up in the near future. But if both the HR20 and R15s continue to be "cross-my-fingers and hope I get a good one", I'll definitely just find someone else to pay for my TV viewing.

My main issue with Comcast is that the HD DVRs have hard drives that are too small. The wife is also not down with shelling out $650 * 3 for Series 3 Tivos (plus the large monthly fee).

Why oh why can't DirecTV just include HD in the Premier price. It seems lame that the "premier" package doesn't include HD, at least from a logical standpoint. I'm in the position of either eventually moving to Plus HD or Premier (depending on whether I want to keep Premiums), but the real price of Premier w/HD ($110) makes it a bit of a stretch.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

Question is can you get CHOICE with DVR or do you have to get PLUS to get it? UGH. So glad I am setup where I am at now and don't have to deal with this.


----------



## jcricket (Sep 11, 2002)

Bitz69 said:


> Looking through the packages, I'm confused, you either have Xtra w/locals or if you have a DVR, you have PLUS but with no locals, so if you have a DVR and want locals you have to have Plus HD? Am I misunderstanding this?


Looks to me like all the packages have locals (at least SD locals via satellite).

It also looks like they're trying to say if you want DVR you have to get Plus and if you want HD you have to get Plus HD.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

jcricket said:


> Why oh why can't DirecTV just include HD in the Premier price. It seems lame that the "premier" package doesn't include HD, at least from a logical standpoint. I'm in the position of either eventually moving to Plus HD or Premier (depending on whether I want to keep Premiums), but the real price of Premier w/HD ($110) makes it a bit of a stretch.


Ignoring questions of hardware and such raised in original reply quoted here...

I'm there with you on the why oh why though. My personal preference would be that Premier included HD and dropped the sports channels, or if not that, then a package that did the same would be offered.

I don't need the sports channels at all. Not that they may not add value for some people, but for me, as long as I get my own local sports channels I'm happy. Save the $10 (roughly) per month that you're charging me for those and then charge the same $10 back for the HD versions of every other channel I get. Then I'd be happy.

And agreed on the $110 for Premier with HD being a stretch. I've totalled up everything, compared the packages and come up with a lower package adding in the DVR fees, the additional receiver fees, the HD fees and the premium channel package prices and come out better by ignoring Premiere.


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

moonman said:


> New package line ups now on D*
> -------------------------
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/secondaryIndex.jsp?assetId=900012


Well, it looks like you do not have to get locals which is nice.
I was told you can add DVR service to any package and HD Access fro $10.99 if you don't get a package that includes either.

Pricing is starting to make sense now.










Now I wonder. If you get TC+ HD, you get the HR20, not the H20 right??


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

in PDF?

PM please.


----------



## hoopsbwc34 (Jan 28, 2003)

Went to change programming just to see what was offered. Here's what happened:

I had an option to "Keep current package"... it said, "We no longer offer the package you have but you can choose to keep current package". Which is good. No indication what I am being charged for it.

Last week I turned off the HD package cause I didn't want and it was not selected (so I wasn't forced to have it) but it will cost my 10.99 if I ever decide I want to add it a la carte.

Overall, looks like minimal change for me which makes me happy.


----------



## wgeclipse (May 30, 2003)

According to the Directv website, Plus HD does not include locals when I am in the change my programing page. Is this right?


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

wgeclipse said:


> According to the Directv website, Plus HD does not include locals when I am in the change my programing page. Is this right?


Something is messed up. When I first went in, it gave you all the packages with the OPTION of locals or or not. No locals was reduced.

Now like you said PLUS HD says no local and it costs less. Something is screwed up!

I will assume any package can have local added.
I posted this pic from their site as well...


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I see plus HD with locals as an option in my change programming.


----------



## dagap (Dec 5, 2003)

FWIW, the original rate change info that was briefly posted to the web seemed to indicate they were going to force locals on everyone.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=337065



> Effective February 6, 2007, we will be strictly enforcing our requirement that customers who reside where DIRECTV offers local channels will have their local channels included with their packages. They will not be able to opt out. Of course, if there are technical issues (such as line-of-sight, etc.), we will continue to handle them on a case-by-case basis.


----------



## verchad (Sep 29, 2006)

jcricket said:


> If DirecTV can get the HR20 working reliably, and offers me a new dish & multiswitch for free + 3 HR20s for a reasonable fee (i.e. max of $99 per HR20), I'll probably stick around, just because I hate switching and it looks like DirecTV will have a reasonably good HD line-up in the near future. But if both the HR20 and R15s continue to be "cross-my-fingers and hope I get a good one", I'll definitely just find someone else to pay for my TV viewing.


Just got off the phone with Directv. After seeing the dishnetwork offer for the DishDvr with dish HD, I tried using that as a bargaining chip with DTV. Here's what I got, been a customer since mid 1998, under no committment to them right now:

Talking to the regular customer service person - HDDVR for $299 + $19.95 handling fee + $9.99 month for HD programming. Also would get my local HD. After mentioning the Dish network offer to her, she can give me a $50 one time credit towards the HdDvr and a $5 month discount for 6 months.

I ask her what the procedure would be for closing my account and she says she has to transfer me to another department and that they might be able to offer me more than she can. By the way, she was definitely a U.S. based person. She also mentioned that right now they had limited availability of HD programming and limited availability of HDDVR units and that more HD would be added LATER this year.

I get the next level, retention I assume. He is definitely not from the U.S. I even noticed that the call volume and quality dropped of on the transfer. Best he offered me was $99 for the HDDVR + one year of the HD package for free (monthly credit) + ONe year of no DVR service fee (monthly credit), still requires a 2 year committment.

I told him I would have to think about that, as Dish Network was giving me the equipment, plus offering programming package credits equaling $20 a month for 10 months plus only an 18 month committment and no setup/install/handling fees.

What do I do? I have been with Direct for awhile and generally like them, but bought the Directivo when it was $99, then later they were giving them away. Now they want me to pay for something that Dish is giving away. If Direct still had Tivo based units, it would definitely sway me to them, but right now, having 25-30 definite HD channels seems better the 7-10 with the possibilty of more at some time in the future.


----------



## qposner (Sep 28, 2003)

When this thread began, I called and was told I would not see my rates go up. Well, I just received a notice that my rates would go up, so I called. The CSR put me on hold and came back to let me know that yes, my rates are going up. Too bad Comcast and Dish are as bad as DTV.


----------

